
“Scientists are leaving Amazon reviews and it's amazing” - bookofjoe
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/speaking-of-science/wp/2018/01/30/fits-neatly-inside-a-lizards-cloaca-scientists-are-leaving-amazon-reviews-and-its-amazing/
======
foobar1962
The article begins with a truthful disclaimer that's also amusing.

>Disclaimer: The Washington Post is owned by Jeffrey P. Bezos, who also runs
Amazon, though we really don't think we're doing the site any favors with this
article.

------
bookofjoe
#reviewforscience—[https://twitter.com/hashtag/reviewforscience?src=hash](https://twitter.com/hashtag/reviewforscience?src=hash)

------
asdsa5325
I hate titles that have phrases like "and it's amazing"...

~~~
_rpd
Particularly when it should be "and it's mildly amusing."

